# Lack of sleep?



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

There was an article in my local newspaper the other day about IBS. The hospital is doing some survey to gain more information. They claim that lack of sleep could be one of the contributing factors. What do you guys think? << SiMoN >>


----------



## HopefulOne (Nov 29, 2004)

Lack of sleep is a definite trigger for me-- among MANY others...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I think I havent slept very much at all this week due to moving and working and my IBS is the worst it has been in months I agree there must be a relationship


----------



## tando (Feb 13, 2002)

I have a lot of trouble sleeping, but I think it is DUE to my IBS rather than BECAUSE of it. Its really hard to tell which is causing which!


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

Hey, my IBS started when I was 4 months into my sophmore year in High School. Didn't get much sleep in HS. But it's not what caused IBS, I doubt if it even contributed to it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't think lack of sleep has any connection to IBS. I've been kept awake by IBS before but never could I correlate an attack to not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Yeah, I think the lack of sleep is too general. It just contributes to you whole well-being. I guess if you are already not well, and you don't get enough sleep, that doesn't make things any better







<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

I don't think lack of sleep causes IBS but I think it can make it worse.I use to survive on 3 or 4 hours of sleep at night, most nights, with no naps during the day. Now I realize that sleep is important for our body in order to heal and repair itself/







------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------

